# Help! Ping error 1232 in Vista



## MarveL (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi friends,

I have a 3 years old hp pavilion laptop running Vista Home 32 bit. I have a cable broadband (RJ45) internet connection from a local ISP. I have a fixed IPv4 IP address. Yesterday I was browsing the web when suddenly the connection went dead. 

On pinging the host I am getting the below error message:

PING: transmit failed, error code 1232 

Tried rebooting the laptop, refreshing all settings but no avail. Even the light in the cable jack is not blinking. 

Rebooted in Safe mode with networking. Now pinging shows a new error message. "Destination host unreachable"  back to normal boot, now again Error 1232  also the Network Icon has gone from the system tray. I cant bring it back as the network check box is grayed out now. 

Today morning when I booted the PC again in normal mode it took about 15 minutes to boot up. then Vista showed me a message that "A new PCI device has been detected. Windows need to install driver software for that". 

It asked me to insert the disk which has the driver, but I dont have any such disk. I tried to force windows to look into System32 for the driver but it could not find the driver. 

How can I find out whats the problem?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 1, 2011)

^^try a system restore to a day before yesterday or post the exact model of u r laptop u need to re-install the Ethernet driver


----------



## MarveL (Dec 1, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^try a system restore to a day before yesterday or post the exact model of u r laptop u need to re-install the Ethernet driver



Thanks, The problem is fixed now  laptop connecting to internet again  
I am not sure what caused the error, but I repaired vista using HP recovery center and everything running fine now


----------



## surajgawande (Dec 2, 2011)

dear frnd u can chaque ur brodband connection line and otherwise u also search drivers on internet


----------

